# Tubos al Vacio, informacion general..



## hectornunhez (Nov 1, 2013)

¿ Donde puedo conseguir informacion detallada sobre el Tema "Tubos al Vacio", es que en Wikipedia no abarcan todos los campos, empleo, uso real, etc. 

Si tienen algun libro que lo tenga me lo pueden mencionar??, estare muy agradecido ...


----------



## EdgardoCas (Nov 1, 2013)

Te diría, como regla general, que si querés tener información detallada de algún tema científico/técnico, el último lugar para buscar debiera ser Wikipedia.
Buscá acá en el foro que hay gente que sabe muchísimo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2013)

hectornunhez dijo:


> Donde puedo conseguir informacion detallada sobre el Tema Tubos al Vacio, es que en wikipedia _*no abarcan todos los campos*_,
> empleo, uso real, etc. ...



Y ¿ Como a cuales campos te estas refiriendo ?, exactamente ¿ Que es lo que quieres conocer ?


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 1, 2013)

Quizás en alguna librería de viejo consigas alguno de los antiguos manuales de válvulas como RCA, Sylvania,etc que eran completos en información y circuitos. Eran nuestras biblias de trabajo en aquellos tiempos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2013)

aquileslor dijo:


> Quizás en alguna librería de viejo consigas alguno de los antiguos manuales de válvulas como RCA, Sylvania,etc que eran completos en información y circuitos. Eran nuestras biblias de trabajo en aquellos tiempos.



Aquí en el Foro hay un par de estos libros


----------



## Limbo (Nov 3, 2013)

¿En castellano es demasiado pedir? Llevo dias buscando algo de informacion sobre valvulas en castellano, y solo vi en ingles..


----------



## AZ81 (Nov 8, 2013)

Limbo dijo:


> ¿En castellano es demasiado pedir? Llevo dias buscando algo de informacion sobre valvulas en castellano, y solo vi en ingles..


En El foro de "elválvulas" tienes mucha información, pero te tienes que registrar

Y en esta pagina tienes información de muchas válvulas:
http://www.mif.pg.gda.pl/homepages/frank/index.html


----------



## Selkir (May 21, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Aquí en el Foro hay un par de estos libros




¿Cómo se pueden encontrar esos libros aquí en el foro?


----------

